# Henty



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2013)

Gol alla re George


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che ruolo fa? Cioè esterno, prima punta, seconda punta...perché non riesco a trovare la "solita" scheda di generazione di talenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Questo è matto.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma che ruolo fa? Cioè esterno, prima punta, seconda punta...perché non riesco a trovare la "solita" scheda di generazione di talenti



È fuori anche dai loro radar  ricordo quando in estate fece ammattire Mexes in un allenamento...progressione davvero devastante...


----------

